# Veterans Benefits Fairs



## rockportfulton (Aug 28, 2012)

*May 3 - San Antonio*
Frank Tejeda VA Outpatient Clinic
5788 Eckhert Drive
San Antonio, TX 78240
*
May 17 - Temple*
Olin E. Teague Veterans' Medical Center
1901 Veterans Memorial Drive
Temple, TX 76504
*
June 7 - Dallas*
Dallas VA Medical Center
4500 South Lancaster Road
Dallas, TX 75216

*POINT OF CONTACT
Jim Mickler 
TEXAS VETERANS COMMISSION*
Manager, Marketing and Communications 
1700 Congress Ave. 
Austin, TX 78701 
512.463.5378 
800.252.VETS (8387)


----------

